# Military personel will get a kick out of this...



## Moodman (Feb 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2Vod8NUE0M&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2Vod8NUE0M&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moodman (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry if that didnt work here's the link... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Vod8NUE0M


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 8, 2009)

LMAO


10char


----------

